# Natural Makeup



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions on natural makeup? I have been trying to find a good ready made brand that is more natural than the mineral type of powder I have been using. I don't have the time to make my own at this point with work but if anyone makes it or can recommend a good place please let me know. I found a couple online but don't know their quality.

Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's natural or not, I know it's a mineral makeup but I just ordered sweet face minerals and used it for the first time last night and love it. Two things I can't stand about makeup is I always have a line from my face to neck and it always just feels caked on and this doesn't at all. Right now I'm pretty pleased with it but it's not summer yet to see if it melts off either :/


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

"Physicians formula organic wear" is a good brand. I myself could only tell you about the mascara since that's all the makeup I ever wear anymore but my sister and mom also wear this brand and like it. I use to wear a really amazing natural mineral foundation powder I believer it was called "Au Natural Organic cosmetics". It's been a few years since I've worn it so I don't know if the formulas still the same but I really loved the feel of it on my skin when I did wear it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks! I have never heard of the sweet face minerals? Where do you find those at?

When I searched "Physicians formula" did come up but also eccobella. I found one labeled the all natural face that seems to be a homemade brand but clueless on this front.

I have dark circles under my eyes and normally apply a little something to even the dark circle to the rest of my face. If I don't do that I look like I haven't sleep in years lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Also I currently use a light medium shade but everything else has so many different shade groups lol I feel like an uneducated teenager again lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was on Amazon and was actually looking for bare minerals and came across a kit for sweet face. I understand the shade thing it drives me nuts! But if I remember right they didn't have all that many shades. Let me see if I can find the link for you. The kit has a lot of crap that I didn't really want but I figured it was a good buy to see what everything does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00V...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=Sweet+face+kit

If you go threw the pictures it will show pictures of girls and what color goes with it. All I used last night was the concealer (I have dark spots that never went away after being pregnant) then the warm color but I'm fairly tan. I used another bronzer since it's already open. I just like it because it it doesn't make my face all one color, more like a natural sun kiss rather then red cheeks like blush


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! I will check this out and maybe give it a try. I don't need eye shadow but maybe they have a different kit I can find. Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I really like and trust Poofy Organics! I haven't tried all of their products by any means, but everything I've used so far has been great!

https://www.poofyorganics.com/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I've tried Redeming Beauty Minerals (http://www.redeemingbeautyminerals.com/) from the states and loved her products.

Great quality and the colours are gorgeous! Only stopped ordering cause I'm in Canada and exchange was too much...


----------

